# Ford Transit Connect not allowed for XL?



## EUGber (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi there. I drive a 2018 Ford Transit Connect 7 passenger van. On Uber it somehow shows up as a 4 seater and I don't have the option to do UberXL. Anyone know if there is a fix for that? Thanks so much!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

EUGber said:


> Hi there. I drive a 2018 Ford Transit Connect 7 passenger van. On Uber it somehow shows up as a 4 seater and I don't have the option to do UberXL. Anyone know if there is a fix for that? Thanks so much!


Try GLH. But they may be dependant on the computer making the decision...


----------



## EUGber (Dec 25, 2019)

Green Light Hub? I've heard of it, but the nearest one is 4 a hour drive away, I believe.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Try calling support first. Then GLH.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

The Ford Transit Connect with sliding doors on each side is allowed.

The full size Transit van with one rear door is not.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ford-transit-connect-wagon.98304/


----------



## EUGber (Dec 25, 2019)

It's not whether it's allowed on Uber, but whether it qualifies as XL. I drive it on Uber, but only as UberX. On Lyft I can use it as XL.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Since Rohit is most likely not going to be able to help, GLH is your only option. Sucks to have to drive 4 hours, but it is what it is.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Go for it. I had a pax want me to drive them 3 hours today to Nogalas, MX. I said no without another 120 plus a tank fill up it was gonna happen. He thought I was a company &#128104;, PAX are simpletons.

Gryft charged him 145 for the 3 HR one way ride. Gryft is so hateable.



Soldiering said:


> Go for it. I had a pax want me to drive them 3 hours today to Nogalas, MX. I said no without another 120 plus a tank fill up it was gonna happen. He thought I was a company &#128104;, PAX are simpletons.
> 
> Gryft charged him 145 for the 3 HR one way ride. Gryft is so hateable.










I cannot believe this.


----------

